# coffee for coffee hounds and the hunt for the perfect cup



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

DD told me her aunt had a $1k coffee machine that she fell in love with. Since DD, at this time of her life is making lots of money, she bought one. I finally met it.

I hate to admit it, but I had the best cup of coffees I ever had in my life. Rich coffee taste, flavor, rich, without the buzz and the acidity.

This one grinds the beans, uses steam or pressure to run the water thru the grounds, and cleans itself. You get left with used coffee grounds that look like a hockey puck.

The coffee is thick with froth that you only get from fresh coffee beans and is quite thick. From coffee. It is unreal. Better than starbuck's , my favorite til now. I hate to say it but it's well worth the money for those who can pay that or who will pay that . And it grinds the beans and you have a cup of coffee in less than a minute. And store bought coffee beans makes no difference in quality. So I am sold. Just can't afford it, LOL


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

What's the name of the unit? I'll see if I can find someone in my area who has one to try it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Leave it to you to bring up a subject I've been struggling with.

We use a Bunn coffee maker, have for the past 20 or so years. Lately it's been finding good coffee beans that has been a struggle. The one company I got my beans from closed so the search was on. I'm trying some now that seem to be OK but not something I'm ready to go dancing in the streets about.

So, the search continues.

A 1K coffee maker? Not a chance in this house unless I win the lottery which doesn't even exist in my state.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a friend who roasts coffee beans. He calls his business Red Canoe. They are very good! I really enjoy some of his mid to dark roast flavours. I will see if he has a web site and/or ships.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

For those of you who Facebook, search for Red Canoe coffee,


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oops, Ardmore, Okla Jonathan Morris. He does ship.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Going to check it now. Thanks, Patty.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not on FB so that didn't work out so well. Seems you have to be a member to see any real information about his coffee.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Austin said:


> What's the name of the unit? I'll see if I can find someone in my area who has one to try it.


It's a Jura. They have a few styles, she has the one closest to $1k.

This is with supermarket beans, HEB (Kirkland)


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Robin ,try "www.redcanoecoffee.com" Also ,we use use Seattle's Best . It comes in 5 roasts. We use #4 which is dark but not bitter.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The problem we have is that we go through a lot of coffee, like five pounds in less than two weeks. So, those little 8oz bags of beans is barely a two day supply. I've found a place and for the life of me, I can't remember the name again, where I can get five pound bags of whole beans. And if I really want to get wild and crazy I can order 25 pound bags for 200 bucks. Supposedly they roast the coffee per order. Coffee Bean Direct, I looked at the box I just got.

I drink Colombian Supremo, normally a medium roast. I didn't realize they had light and medium and got the light the first time through. Absolutely no bitterness but a little too light on body. I got the medium roast this time through and will see if that's a better fit. 

BTW, for those Starbuck fans, I've always hated their coffee. Too acidic and bitter for my taste. 

Going to search the name next, Patty. 

And Karen, it's going to be your fault if a Jura ends up here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He no longer has a website, it's FB only.

Karen, that's an espresso machine. I had one like it, used it just a couple times and got rid of it. Tired of only two cups at a time.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This is his email. [email protected]
They said they would welcome an email from you if you want to check them out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, I'll give him a shout to see if he can help and that we can afford him.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> He no longer has a website, it's FB only.
> 
> Karen, that's an espresso machine. I had one like it, used it just a couple times and got rid of it. Tired of only two cups at a time.


I've gone through a few espresso machines now and nothing gets me started like four shots of espresso right after waking up. I love it and miss it but can't afford a new system right now so I'm sticking with my cheap drip pot for now.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Espresso or not, it has an amount dial to 7.5 or 8 oz, a strength control, etc. So she uses it as a coffee machine. And I found out that if you have fresh beans, more flavor, less acidity, and you need less strength. So I never got a coffee buzz there with caffeinated coffee, even at 6pm. The annoying thing about it is that it "cleans" between uses, meaning you get about an ounce of water flush you need a cup small catcher for.

I don't know if I can spend this much unless I sell a lot of ebay stuff., LOL


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/IMPRESSA-Aut...dp_d_btm?ie=UTF8&sortBy=recent#R2H4VT2WEKYKDZ

this one


----------

